# Rice?



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

Can hedgehogs eat kibbble containing rice?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup.  Unless there's a specific allergy or intolerance to it, which would be difficult to pin down.


----------

